# Got one.... kinda....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

He started out pretty cautious but by morning there were several hundred pictures and he had stepped on nearly every inch of the land you see in the picture while he was feeding. Too bad I cannot legally trap here....

After 12 hours of munching on the remains of my deer, he shows back up this morning and acts like he doesn't know where it all went. I love the puzzled look on his face.









Nothing was coming in to just the carcass so last night I put some coyote call lure on the tree you see in the background and sprayed a little bobcat urine on some sticks behind the carcass.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gee ma, brother Joe ate it all last night !

How about live traps ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Gee ma, brother Joe ate it all last night !
> 
> How about live traps ??


This is private property owned by the apartment... and a wildlife bird preserve.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's got that WTH look on his face !!

Nice pics though. I take it there is more than one of them out there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> This is private property owned by the apartment... and a wildlife bird preserve.


So tell them you are for hire.....a hired gun...the new kid in town....to protect them thar birds .... you are not cheap but you are good....take them a bunch of charts, graffs and a deer leg bone you just happened to find this week in the bush.

Remember if you cannot dazzel them with your brillance baffle them with your BS.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Snares.......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> So tell them you are for hire.....a hired gun...the new kid in town....to protect them thar birds .... you are not cheap but you are good....take them a bunch of charts, graffs and a deer leg bone you just happened to find this week in the bush.
> 
> Remember if you cannot dazzel them with your brillance baffle them with your BS.


Hahaha! I am already working on that. I am beginning my campaign to "educate" all of the neighbors with little dogs right now. I am alerting them of the dangers of the coyotes that have been seen out back. My dog was chased around the dumpster a few days ago.

Maybe enough of them will complain to management and I can pickup an ADC contract.









In all seriousness, I really don't like them being feet from my garage door. That tells me they aren't afraid of us and I don't need one of the kids, or a dog getting bit.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What it does mean is.......easy targets !!!! Actually you might be able to purswade them with live trap use.

If you find graffic photos of small dogs attacked, reports of yote attacks on children, loss of wild birds, poor little bunnies, you know the game....the truth.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The chances of catching a coyote in a cage trap are slim and none unless you catch a pup.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How about those extra large box cages with the critter holder I see at TSC ?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They won't go in them. That is why none of the professionals use them. They would have to be starving or a stupid pup. Animal control here set them out all the time trying to catch them and never catch anything but dogs. I tried for several years in West Texas. How many pictures have you seen of a coyote in a live catch trap?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point. Just a drawing on the package they have with them...but I could draw that.

Guess that is why we use #2 rubber jaws.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was on YouTube calling out a cage maker yesterday who swore their cages would catch coyotes. All this marketing and advertising and they couldn't provide a single picture of a coyote in their cage, or anyones cage for that matter.

With that being said, my bare hands were on every part of that deer and I walked all around that area just 48 hours prior. You can see this dog dancing around without much reservation though.

So is it the scent or the confined nature of the cage?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They are suspicious of the cage. I don't know why but they know it is not right. I am sure there are a few caught now and then but day in and day out it is a waste of time in my experience. Just bait an area where there are narrow trails in the cedars and set some snares. You will get a coyote or a venison dinner in your area. If you catch a dog it should not be out there by itself anyway. Snares are hard to see and if someone steals one you don't lose much.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Big bore air rifles


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> They are suspicious of the cage. I don't know why but they know it is not right. I am sure there are a few caught now and then but day in and day out it is a waste of time in my experience. Just bait an area where there are narrow trails in the cedars and set some snares. You will get a coyote or a venison dinner in your area. If you catch a dog it should not be out there by itself anyway. Snares are hard to see and if someone steals one you don't lose much.


Yeah but when they steal 35 it starts to add up....last season we set a few areas remote areas....came back and every one gone ! Someone followed our tracks in the snow...took our catch and snares we were a bit upset.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah but when they steal 35 it starts to add up....last season we set a few areas remote areas....came back and every one gone ! Someone followed our tracks in the snow...took our catch and snares we were a bit upset.


I would be too. Chris just has to deal with yuppies, they couldn't follow a track in those cedar breaks if their life depended on it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha. Some of these cedar woods are only a couple hundred yards deep with clearly defined walking / biking paths cut thru them and I've heard more than one neighbor tell me they are scared to go back there lol.







Get me out of here!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...I was upset...makes me want to take revenge...sort hard to do when you have no idea who did it. Thing is...no one goes back where we were...someone just saw our fresh tracks in the snow where we turned off the highway and followed them in to where we walked in.

I think Chris should set up his caller and use the group howler when he see someone going back there. Placed about 30 yards off the trail in a thicket area. That or you could use growls and howls....ha ha..I can see someone running out there.....of course...Chris would be there with his business cards saying....call me when you have permission for me to clean this area up of all those mean nasty coyotee


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

He came back last night... the spot he's digging at and rolling around in is where I sprayed the bobcat urine. No wonder these things stink so bad when you go to pick them up!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Make a single dirthole set and you can catch this dog.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...he sure loves that smell mmmmm. Just like my first dog and dead fish mmmmm....I remember mom " what is that awefull smell " after being down to the beach with my GSP. More decayed the better. Just like the above photos. We would be walking along and she would stop and start smelling somthing, I could tell she was ready to Stop, Drop and Roll. Having to ride home with her in the van was about enough to make me turn







and barf ( no smile ).

Anyhow...yep looks like he enjoys it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> Make a single dirthole set and you can catch this dog.


He is not allowed to trap this area.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> He is not allowed to trap this area.


I'm not allowed to trap anywhere in Texas.









I just traded all of my footholds to a guy on trapperman and I never even got to use them! Can't wait to get some place with some public land...


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Why? Nobody can see a dirthole and you don't put your name on it. Why can't you trap anywhere in Texas?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Why? Nobody can see a dirthole and you don't put your name on it. Why can't you trap anywhere in Texas?


Just crying about my lack of land access again, Ed. Don't mind me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if you need some 1.5's let me know !! I can send you a few.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It smells good to him, if you ask the coyote we stink.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He sure does not look like he has his nose high in the air !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw a deal on big bore air Rifles the other day, Man they would Definitely take a Yote! I was totally suprised at what those guys were doing with air Rifles!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Wish I would have meet you sooner. We could have had lots of fun trapping and calling.....I would share my places and introduce you to some good land owners


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> Wish I would have meet you sooner. We could have had lots of fun trapping and calling.....I would share my places and introduce you to some good land owners


Story of my life







Everyone is prepared to help when you're on your way out, but never a minute sooner.









I haven't enjoyed a single, unsupervised hunt in the 18+ months i've spent here in TX. That's how I knew it was time to move on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I think you will enjoy Colorado Boss !

How is the hunting going ??


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Check your email !!! I got us set up to hunt if you wanna go !!! Leave TX with a bang .


----------

